# Java Webinterface Wie, was, womit?



## Gast (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo,
ich soll mit Java eine Datenbank fuer Kunden zugaenglich machen. Eine normale Client-Server Loesung finde ich unhandlich. Fuer den Benutzer finde ich es am angenehmste, wenn er per Internet Explorer auf einen Server zugreifen soll(der ist an meine MySql Datenbank angebunden) und kann die Anfragen verarbeiten. Waere so meine Idee gewesen.... 

Anbindung an eine DB ist kein Problem, aber womit/wodurch biete ich das WebInterface an? Ich habe nix Ahnung, wuerde aber schon gerne etwas ordentliches fertig machen.

Der Nutzer soll:

- Die DB durchsuchen koennen
- sich einloggen koennen und Artikel vormerken(also im Prinzip einen Wert in der DB aendern)
- Administrator soll sich auch einloggen koennen und neue Eintraege in die DB einfuegen, Eintraege bearbeiten koennen.
- Ausserdem sollen gewisse Sachen wie Erinnerungsmails laufen(weis was ich ein mal pro Tag checkt er paar Werte und schickt gegebenenfalls ne Mail)

Das ists im Grunde was gemacht werden soll. Andere Frage, ist so etwas mit Java zu loesen ueberhaupt sinnvoll oder waere eine PHP Loesung besser?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Okt 2008)

Natürlich ist das mit Java möglich. Es kommt aber drauf an ob du einen (Web-)Server hast auf dem Tomcat/JBoss/Glassfish... läuft (bzw du installieren kannst). Ist dies der fall kannst du ne fette J2EE App bauen, wobei was kleines aber warscheinlich ausreicht.
Ich würde dir dafür http://grails.org/ empfehlen. Geht schnell und auch ganz gut finde ich 

Wenn du nur PHP auf deinem Webserver installiert und keine Rechte hast dann erübrigt sich die Frage


----------

